# Unable to view "Sent" messages



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Do I need to be a Forum Supporter in order to do this?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

No. When sending a PM "Save a copy of this message in your Sent Items folder." is checked? What happens when you "Jump to" the Sent Items folder? Is that even in the menu?


(Jump to not Hump to, lol)


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

CharlieParker said:


> No. When sending a PM "Save a copy of this message in your Sent Items folder." is checked? What happens when you "Jump to" the Sent Items folder? Is that even in the menu?
> 
> 
> (Jump to not Hump to, lol)


The "Sent" folder appears to be empty, and I've actually never even noticed any of the boxes in the "Additional Options" section. DUH.

Thanks, sir!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

In your Control Panel/Edit Options you can turn it on by default.


----------

